# hello from lebanon



## 2asem (Jun 2, 2010)

hello everyone this is kassem from lebanon iv been having bees for 2 years now and need some guidance to give my bees more care.
i downloaded some books this year and im reading to get more information about these lovely creatures.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It will be interesting to hear about beekeeping in Lebanon.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Great to have you here. There are some very knowledgable people here on Beesource & they can be very helpful.

I hope you can tell us how beekeeping is done in Lebanon. Are your bees Italian? I've read there is a breed called Syrians.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I have read of some great bee research in Lebanon.


----------



## 2asem (Jun 2, 2010)

well t think that the bees here in this country are of the best they are hardworking calm bees.but i dont know their kind, my dads friend gave him 5 bees 2 years and thats when i felll in love with these creatures.also lebanon has a very unique and excellent place a bee can have, i think it has food for bees all around the year.summer isnt too hot and winter isnt too cold.
i will try to do my best to afford you with information around bees in my country.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. You'll find a lot of information on this site as well as some very helpful and knowledgeable fellow beekeepers.

Keep us posted with information and Pictures of your beekeeping experience.


----------

